# Won't Bend



## Bexaco (4 November 2008)

My 5 year old Warm blood has been in proper work for about 2 months now after some growing time. She moves fantastically on the right rein, and bends with ease. However the second she goes on the left rein she point blank will not hold the correct bend. She wont respond to me using my left leg on her to hold her out either so ever time I try raising the inside hand to get bend or even opening it a little she falls in so badly that she will basically spin on the spot! I know her back and her teeth are fine, she is in a correctly fitting saddle and I ride her in a full cheek snaffle.

If you have any ideas I would really appreciate it, as I cant very well do a dressage test all on the right rein!!


----------



## BID (4 November 2008)

My 5yr old was the same especially in canter and it was getting worse and worse so I got a chiropractor to take a look and he had a problem with his pelvis.  3 months ago he couldn't strike off on the correct lead in canter on the left rein and constantly wanted to bend the opposite way.  After several sessions with the chiro we did our first BD Novice on Sunday and were placed and got over 65%.  He showed no sign of lameness of any other discomfort before apart from the lack of willingness to bend the correct way.


----------



## Stoxx (4 November 2008)

I know you say her back is fine but I'd definitely start your investigations there.
My boy gets tight due to one of his hinds being stuck on slightly wonkey.  He is fine for a couple of months and then he'll start to get a bit stiff to the left rein, which tells me he needs a little MOT.


----------



## Bexaco (4 November 2008)

Right - I suppose she has been growing alot, putting on alot of muscle fast, so i will get her a check up to make sure that she is ok. 

Is Chiro the best option, you hear so many different options and I dont know if that is the best to use as a starting point or if there is something else??


----------



## Kenzo (4 November 2008)

Although her teeth, back and saddle are fine, you may find that your horse is tight through the neck and shoulder which I'd of thought your chiropractor would of picked up if you have explained what is happening when your riding her, but its not always the case and perhaps is only aggravated or shows, when ridden or after a certain amount of prolonged work.

Now you say she bends well on the right rein? how does your horse lunge on the left rein? do you see any difference when lunging your horse on both reins without you riding her? does you horse carry her head or neck any different both reins(forget about the bending part)? does your mare work evenly from behind on both reins or is there a slight difference?

Your mare may be having difficulties bending through that outside offside shoulder when riding on the left rein which is why she may be falling in and indeed not bending to the left which is why she finds it easier bending to the right, or indeed a common falt is actually falling out a little on the right rein, which is sometimes mistaken for a good bend, if you see what I mean because there slipping in to a more comfortable posture, and avoiding using the correct muscles etc so sometimes you can thing that its the left rein that is stiff when in fact its the right rein where the deep seated problem is, and in fact the left side could be normal..just not supple, thus giving you the impression that the problem is either that side...or your riding.  Some people may suggest lunging, but this could make the problem worse.

It may be that she needs the nearside shoulder loosing in up also, which could also cause her to do this, not really sure how to explain this as a chiropractor would be able to show you but should be able to place your fingers in-between her shoulder blades and both sides should be the same..ish, all horses a more supple side, just like people.

I would suggest doing plenty of gentle stretches, both with the front legs to loosen the shoulder and indeed very gently bends in the neck from side to side, not forcing of course as this may cause pain.  

If you take your horse into the school, stand at the shoulder and ask for a neck bend, be it with a tit bit, you may find that your horse bends his neck to the right very comfortably without moving his feet, but asking for the bend to your left (around around you) your horse will move or back up because they cant complete the stretch.

Hope that helps or at least sheds a possible light on what coul be the reason


----------



## Bexaco (4 November 2008)

she had a check after i began lunging her again after her break. she was fine, she had a slightly sore offside pelvis due to a hoof balance problem, which has since been sorted by farrier. she holds the correct bend on the right rein. she does not fall out she moves in very fluid, confident paces in a well balanced manor. 

To put the way she goes on the left rein more simply it is like she is working on the right rein, but when she is on the left rein, which obviously makes balancing through turns, circles and corners very difficult. 

the thing you mention with the stretches though, i havent done it with treats but i have noticed just when i am doing rugs etc. that she is much less able to control her head if she bends her neck to the left to see what i am doing. she can only keep it bent for a few seconds before it flys back to the "normal" position, where as to the right she can happily watch me as long as she likes.

As for lunging and in the field it is touch and go - some times she moves well, other times she pretty much cocks her jaw to the right side. 

thank you i will be getting a chiro out to have a look.


----------



## EmmaJaneWilliams (4 November 2008)

I had similar problems to yourself but a few treatments with a McTimoney chiropractor made a huge difference !! I had trouble striking off on the correct canter lead and right bend was a complete no-no, anything smaller than a 20m circle looked more like an awkward turn on the forehand!! Turned out she was out in her pelvis and the muscles in her neck were like concrete !! My mare now has regular quarterly treatments which also includes a massage with she loves !!!


----------



## Honeypots (4 November 2008)

Can anyone else get her to bend? Sometimes its the rider. I know this because I always struggled to get my cobbie to bend/turn on the forehand on one rein and found once I started having lessons that I was very crooked and tense one way, although I never knew it...


----------



## Bexaco (5 November 2008)

No one else can ride her, she doesnt like it. I have regular instruction up to 3 times a week and the only problem with the "way" I ride is I have a Tense pelvis for various medical resons. I see an osteopath who is also a dressage rider and understands the strain riding can put on you, and so the problem is managed rather than being vissible.


----------



## Bexaco (5 November 2008)

EJ_Williams - that sounds exactly like my horse! I will deffinately see if there is a McTimoney Chiro near me and get her checked out. Thank you


----------

